# dedo-duro



## Juventude

Pessoal,
Cómo se le nombra a las persona que informa a un tercero acerca de las
cosas sigilosas, a los delitos, etc. de uno... El que cuenta cosas que nos deben de contar a alguien... Acá en Brasil lo nombramos "DEDO-DURO" ou "ACAGÜETA" (Vulg.) ou "DELATOR".

¿Alguna idea?

Saludos
Eduardo


----------



## olivinha

Hola, Eduardo.
En España: chivato/a y soplón/soplona, delator/a.
Por si te interesa los verbos: chivar, soplar, delatar.


----------



## Juventude

Gracias Olivinha!!!
Saludos...
eduardo


----------



## Mangato

A resposta da Olivinha está  perfeita. So acrescentar que chivato é um termo mais popular. Delator é mais formal


----------



## Carfer

Ou seja, o que em português de Portugal (popular) se chama um 'bufo'. Mais formalmente será um delator, um informador, um denunciante.

Carfer


----------



## luis masci

Juventude said:


> Acá en Brasil lo nombramos "DEDO-DURO" ou "ACAGÜETA" (Vulg.) ou "DELATOR".


Legal, nós dizemos algo bastante similar em Argentina: "alcaguete" (bulgar também), delator (mais formal).


----------



## Tomby

Gostava de acrescentar as seguintes palavras bastante usadas popularmente: 
_- Chismoso_: que não sabe guardar um segredo. 
_- Correveidile_ (de "corre" + "ve" + "dile"): pessoa que lhe falta tempo para contar outrem qualquer coisa que deveria calar. 
Acho que em português estas palavras poderiam traduzir-se por fofoqueiro, bisbilhoteiro ou mexeriqueiro, mas suponho que se deve tratar do português falado no Brasil. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## olivinha

Tomba,
_Correveidile_ é ótima! Adorei.
Em português temos uma parecida _leva-e-traz_, que não seria bem um dedo-duro, mas uma pessoa fofoqueira ou intriguista.


----------



## Mangato

Na linguagem infantil se usava faz  algumos anos _*acusica. *_Era aquele menino ou menina que* chivaba* ao professor as travessuras dos mais.



olivinha said:


> Tomba,
> _Correveidile_ é ótima! Adorei.
> Em português temos uma parecida _leva-e-traz_, que não seria bem um dedo-duro, mas uma pessoa fofoqueira ou intriguista.


.

No español também um _intrigante_, ou um _metementodo_


----------



## dnacervera

luis masci said:


> Legal, nós dizemos algo bastante similar em Argentina: "alcaguete" (bulgar também), delator (mais formal).


 

Hola. Soy de México y les explicaré un poco sobre la forma en que usamos la palabra "alcahuete" aquí.

Alcahuete se refiere, por lo menos en los usos que yo conozco, como alguien que incubre un hecho; por ejemplo, si las niñas se van a la fiesta y el padre las cubre para que la madre no se entere, el padre es el alcahuete.

También se refiere a las personas que además de incubrir una situación colaboran con ésta; "alcahuete" es en los casos amorosos casi un sinónimo de "Celestina", la que propicia el amor entre dos personas, lleva los mensajes y además lo mantiene oculto (generalmente de los padres o de la pareja formal -cuando se trata de una traición).

En algunos lugares del país he escuchado que el término se usa tanto en masculino para los hombres (alcahuete), como en femenino para las mujeres (alcahueta), más no puedo asegurar que sea un uso completamente correcto.

"Alcahuete", es hasta cierto punto un peyorativo, algo equivalente a proxeneta; pero no en todos los estados de la república mexicana. De hecho, yo me metí en problemas cuando lo dije de una persona que vive en otro estado y lo tomaron muy mal, como una gran grosería y falta de respeto.

Por el momento eso es todo, espero que les sirva, les interese y con gusto acepto sus comentarios, dudas y correcciones.


----------



## willy2008

En Argentina alcagüete, delator y si es informante de la policia,*soplón.*


----------



## Guigo

A palavra correta, em português, é _alcaguete_ (ü); mas, vulgarmente, escuta-se, pelo menos no Brasil: _acagueta, cagueta, caguete_ (todos com "u" sonoro). Em geral, são sinônimos de _dedo-duro._


----------



## Carfer

dnacervera said:


> Alcahuete se refiere, por lo menos en los usos que yo conozco, como alguien que incubre un hecho; por ejemplo, si las niñas se van a la fiesta y el padre las cubre para que la madre no se entere, el padre es el alcahuete.


 
O sea, es el contrario de '_chivato_', de _'dedo-duro'._


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

luis masci said:


> Legal, nós dizemos algo bastante similar em Argentina: "alcaguete" (bulgar também), delator (mais formal).


 
"Alcahuete/a"

Un saludo


----------



## RubiM

Oi! Alguem sabe me dizer uma express'ao em espanhol para `dedo duro`?
`Dedo duro`[e aquela pessoa que dedura outra pessoa, ou seja, diz o que a outra fez.

Muito obrigada.


----------



## Serena77

Yo conozco la palabrita "soplón".


----------



## andre luis

Soplón.
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/Sopl%C3%B3n


----------



## olivinha

Olá,
Tivemos uma discussão a respeito aqui.


----------



## Gamen

En Argentina, además de "soplón" y "alcahuete", decimos "botón" y "buchón".

_¿En Brasil se dice y escribe de cualquiera de estas formas tanto para el masculino como para el femenino *alcaguete*_* acagueta, cagueta, caguete*?

Essa mulher é uma alcaguete/acagueta/cagueta/caguete. Conta todos os segretos e confidencias aos outros.
Esse rapaz é um alcaguete/acagueta/cagueta/caguete. Conta todos os segretos e confidencias aos outros.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

En Bolivia se usa también "bocón" (boca grande).


----------



## Gamen

Buen día WSE.

Sí, por aquí también se escucha "bocón" en referencia a la persona que se va de boca y cuenta lo que no tiene que contar.

_¿En Brasil se dice y escribe de cualquiera de estas formas tanto para el masculino como para el femenino *alcaguete*_* acagueta, cagueta, caguete*?

Essa mulher é uma alcaguete/acagueta/cagueta/caguete. Conta todos os segretos e confidências aos outros.
Esse rapaz é um alcaguete/acagueta/cagueta/caguete. Conta todos os segretos e confidências aos outros.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Si, valen para los dos géneros.


----------



## Gamen

Gracias WSE.

Yo quería saber si se puede decir y escribir de cualquiera de esas formas en Brasil_*: alcaguete*_* acagueta, cagueta, caguete*.

Mil disculpas si no he sido claro.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Yo al menos no me recuerdo de haber oído 'acagueta'. Las demás formas, si.


----------



## Gamen

WhoSoyEu said:


> Yo al menos no me recuerdo de haber oído 'acagueta'. Las demás formas, si.



No recuerdo haber oído...
No me acuerdo de haber oído...

Muchas gracias.


----------

